# Times Article on Mr T v GMC



## bennyB (Jan 16, 2007)

This article sums up the current situation nicely:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4834332.ece

x


----------



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

Great news!


----------

